# Collection Composition



## Freqman1 (May 8, 2016)

So I pulled my Roadmasters out for a group photo today and that got me thinking of how my collection is comprised. I know Elgin is not a make but because I look at these a little differently I accounted for them separately rather than Westfield or Murray. So here was the breakdown of the 53 bikes currently in my collection (road bikes not included). What is the composition of your collection? V/r Shawn

Schwinn-14
Monark-9
CWC-6
Elgin-6
Huffman-5
Shelby-5
Westfield-4
Colson-2
Raycycle-1
Pierce-1


----------



## Evans200 (May 8, 2016)

JC Higgins-1
Hiawatha-1
Columbia-1
Evans-1
Western Flyer-1
Sears-1

Hardly a composition,  but I'm only in my second year.  Only 1/9 of Shawn's collection, lol.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 8, 2016)

Its not how many or how much a collection is worth but the passion to collect. V/r Shawn


----------



## Jarod24 (May 8, 2016)

Couple of these are in process of being built up.

Monark-4
Schwinn-2
Murray-1
Huffman-1
Westfield-1
Shelby-1


----------



## Intense One (May 8, 2016)

AMERICAN BIKES
Schwinn. 6
Elgin. 4
Huffman. 1
Westfield.  4
Columbia. 3

ENGLISH BIKES
Moulton. 1
Bickerton. 1
Raleigh. 5
Brompton. 1

TAIWANESE
Schwinn.  3
Raleigh. 1

Some of the bikes included in this list are pending re assembly.
All others are mtn bikes

Hopefully, your friend Trump won't send my foreign bikes back to their origin countries!


----------



## SirMike1983 (May 8, 2016)

I tend to go by type of bike. I like to go by the handling characteristics. I've sold off all but two ballooners.

Utility [English style] light roadster of any brand/country: 6
Rod Brake English roadster: 3
Middleweight: 1
Balloon tire: 2

I need to actually reduce this number further. I'm not riding all of these bikes. I have a Raleigh Sprite I will be putting up for sale eventually, and probably a Manton&Smith lightweight custom.


----------



## catfish (May 8, 2016)

Pope   -  3

Columbia  -  30

Westfield  -  4  (non Columbias)

Elgin  -  10

Rollfast  -  2

Alexander MFG  -  1

Hawthorne  -  1

Colson  -  1


----------



## rollfaster (May 8, 2016)

Mead built 28"-1

Emblem built 28"- 1

The rest are all 26"

Schwinn-2

CWC -1

Shelby-2

Colson-1

Rollfast-2

Elgin/Westfield-1


----------



## catfish (May 8, 2016)

catfish said:


> Pope   -  3
> 
> Columbia  -  30
> 
> ...


----------



## DonChristie (May 8, 2016)

Colson -1
Murray-1
Elgin -2
Schwinn -2
DP Harris(rollfast, Sun Racer) - 2
Huffman - 1
Iver Johnson (trike) - 1

Variety, ridability, looks, space for them and the pocketbook are the driving factors for my composition.


----------



## cds2323 (May 8, 2016)

All Balloon
Shelby-4
Columbia-3
Elgin-2 (Westfield)
Schwinn-1
Manton&Smith-2
CWC-1
They are 26".

Of these I expect 7 of them to be sold soon. I've been selling off all my bikes (40 or so) the past five years. No longer interested in getting more. I only want to keep 4 for me (2 Shelbys , 1 Columbia and 1 M&S).

All except the M&S are prewar.

Edit: Plan is to collect less and ride more!  Nice having more room in shop and house. Looking forward to a long, well deserved break from the collecting hobby.


----------



## tjkajecj (May 8, 2016)

Shelby - 4
Colson - 3
JC Higgins - 3
Schwinn - 2
Elgin (Westfield)-1
CWC - 1
DP Harris -1 

1- 28” the rest are26”
Favorite looking bikes are the Shelby’s, best riding are the LWB Colson’s
Tim


----------



## Awhipple (May 8, 2016)

3 Schwinn 
1 Columbia
2 Murray
1 Sears 3 speed
1 Becak (rickshaw)
1 Mohawk industrial trike
1 unknown unicycle
1 unknown rod brake


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 8, 2016)

I'm writing this from memory, so I may have to go back and edit later...all prewar, all ballooners except 5:

Silver King-7
Schwinn-5
CWC-5
Colson-9
HP Snyder-4
Iver Johnson-3
Shelby-9
Huffman-5
MOH Mercury 1
Elgin-10
Columbia-2
Pierce-1
Yale-1
Mead-2

Chris


----------



## IngoMike (May 8, 2016)

Schwinn - 4 (2-Run-a-bout, Fastback, Unicycle)
Steyr Waffenrad - 1 (1911)
Racycle - 2 (racer, '04 & '08)
Crescent - 1 (racer, 1895)
Rambler - 1 (1901)
Iver Johnson - 1 (Truss Bridge, '22)
Columbia - 2 ('21 Truss Bridge, 1899 Chain-less)
Western Flyer - 1 ('41)
Roadmaster -1 ('48)
Saint Tropez - 1 (clown bike)
Hawthorne - 2 ('27 Flyer, 40's Wards)
Ingo - 1 ('33) of course!
Electra - 2 (Sunny 7, Townie 3, my wife's only bike)
Mattel - 1 (60's Stallion)
Spot - 1 ('09 Highline, my daily ride)
Swing Bike - 1 (70's)
Bruckl - 1 (German Trick Bike)
CCM - 1 (40's)
Hi-Wheel Replica - 1 (80's)
Colson - 1 (30's, 20")

6 live in the house, and two get ridden indoors, the rest get ridden outside, no display bikes allowed but projects abound. As far as a composition of my collection, there is none, I go with what catches my eye or whatever that is, and I buy it. Lately I have been drawn to the TOC bikes, but I like all bikes as you can tell from the variety of my collection. Fun to see everyone else's different addictions!


----------



## Schwinn499 (May 8, 2016)

Schwinn - 28


----------



## GTs58 (May 8, 2016)

Schwinn499 said:


> Schwinn - 28




And all this time I thought it was 499 and growing. :eek:


----------



## Sped Man (May 9, 2016)

14 Schwinns? Well, no one is perfect I guess. 

My collection consist of 
2 Silver Kings
2 Elgin
1 J.C Higgins
1 Racycle
1 Alexander Texas Paris 
1 Iver Johnson
1 Hiawatha
1 Mercury
1 Shelby
1 Zipp
1 Huffman 
1 Schwinn


----------



## fordmike65 (May 9, 2016)

Schwinn499 said:


> Schwinn - 28




That was easy


----------



## Schwinn499 (May 9, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> That was easy



...and i can find all of their chains...


----------



## cyclingday (May 9, 2016)

Too many to count.
Bikes and parts are all over the place.
It's crazy!
I've got bikes in boxes that I've never even opened.
I forget what brand they are.
I don't part bikes out, I just sell them that way, because I'm not sure where everything is anymore.


----------



## Sped Man (May 9, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> Too many to count.
> Bikes and parts are all over the place.
> It's crazy!
> I've got bikes in boxes that I've never even opened.
> ...





Sounds like you need an intervention. JKT is in the same boat  Don't fret send me your coordinates and I'll bring over my moving truck and we'll unclutter your home within a day or two. For a small fee of course...


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 9, 2016)

Cheeseburger, Cheeseburger, Cheeseburger, Cheeseburger...


----------



## Oldnut (May 9, 2016)

7 prewar huffmans  
Mercury pod bike
1 Columbia 
1 37 shelby
3 elgins 
2 teens schwinns
4 postwar huffmans
2 Hawthornes
8 63 64 65 schwinn stingrays 
2 huffy rails
2 schwinn fast backs 
10 80s bmx bikes 
Way too many phew


----------



## JKT (May 9, 2016)

Sped Man said:


> Sounds like you need an intervention. JKT is in the same boat  Don't fret send me your coordinates and I'll bring over my moving truck and we'll unclutter your home within a day or two. For a small fee of course...




Mmmmm  I'm glad I'm not alone !! Sped Man is great at helping with this sort of thing !!  LOL


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 9, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> So I pulled my Roadmasters out for a group photo today and that got me thinking of how my collection is comprised. I know Elgin is not a make but because I look at these a little differently I accounted for them separately rather than Westfield or Murray. So here was the breakdown of the 53 bikes currently in my collection (road bikes not included). What is the composition of your collection? V/r Shawn
> 
> Schwinn-14
> Monark-9
> ...




You have waaaaaay too many in the "Brands that start with S' category!


----------



## fordmike65 (May 9, 2016)

Oldnut said:


> 7 prewar huffmans
> Mercury pod bike
> 1 Columbia
> 1 37 shelby
> ...




Let's see that Pod bike


----------



## bikeyard (May 9, 2016)

Hawthorne -5
Roadmaster-4
Schwinn-3
Chieftain (Huffman) 1
Mead 1
Western Flyer 2
Raleigh 1
Columbia-2
Waverly-1
JC Higgins-1
Tru-Test 1
Rollfast- 1
Dayton 1(but its in dispute)

Piles of other parts and pieces


----------



## tripple3 (May 10, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Let's see that Pod bike



This thread Needs Pics....


----------



## rickyd (May 10, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> This thread Needs Pics....



Ya without pics it ain't so.


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 10, 2016)

Glidacycle - 1
Victor - 1
Schwinn - 15
Huffy -1
Mead - 1
Western Flyer - 1
Columbia - 2
J.C. Higgins - 1
Indian - 1
 Napoleon - 1
That's the 25 current keepers. If I count the ones I'm selling, there's over 40 bikes.


----------



## tripple3 (May 10, 2016)

My collection continues to evolve...
1 Schwinn built 1936 Electric;
C model with locking fork:





1 Colson built 1936 Packard;
LWB single bar roadster:




1 Westfield built 1937 Syracuse;
Tall frame 60th anniversary special:




1 Cleveland Welding Co. built 1940 Western Flyer;
special ordered with heavy duty hubs and spokes:




1 Murray built 1942 Elgin
Tiki roadster




1 Shelby built Frame;
Project:




1 Huffy built Western Flyer;
Wife's rider:


----------



## Freqman1 (May 11, 2016)

rickyd said:


> Ya without pics it ain't so.



I have posted pics of all of my bikes at one time or another. I used to maintain a gallery but since the switch to the new format it screwed all of my pics up so I deleted them. I started to rebuild my gallery but the pics will not import correctly and I don't have time to try and format each one. Used to I could just choose a photo from my hard drive and upload it. V/r Shawn


----------



## bobcycles (May 11, 2016)

where do you live?

and when do you go off to work?


----------



## brann.ty@verizon.net (May 11, 2016)

Does my cheesy Cheeto count as a bike?


----------



## dogdart (May 12, 2016)

Bikes actually in collection,  
not counting parts bikes , or incomplete projects 

CWC -      12
Snyder -    5
Murray  -   7
Monark -   4
Schwinn -  6
Huffman -  6
Columbia - 2
Colson -     4
Shelby -     2
evans -       1


----------



## bricycle (May 12, 2016)

Schwinn-3
Shelby-3
Columbia-1
Mead-2
Colson-1
Lovell/Diamond-2
Huffy-1
Elgin-1
Monark-2
Gorum & Jeffreys-1
Hawthorne-1
Rex-1
Speedmore-1

*Current (8-8-18 list)*
Schwinn -3
Shelby-3
Columbia-0
Mead-1
Colson-1
Lovell/Diamond-1
Huffy-1
Elgin-1
Monark-0
Gorum & Jeffery-2
Hawthorne-0
Rex-1
Speedmore-1
Stutz-1
Zephyr-1
Keating-1
Trek-1
AMF-1


----------



## Howard Gordon (May 12, 2016)

Oldnut said:


> 7 prewar huffmans
> Mercury pod bike
> 1 Columbia
> 1 37 shelby
> ...



hi oldnut havehuffman questions call me please howard Gordon  724 205 8172


----------



## kirk thomas (May 12, 2016)

I have:
5 Western Flyer        1 Murray
5 JC Higgins              1 Dayton
2 Huffy                       10 Schwinn
4 Elgin                        6 Shelby
3 Columbia                 2 Monark
2 Firestone                 1 Rollfast
2 Roadmaster            3 Colson
1 Auto Wheel             1 Person's Irish Mail
and around 150 parts bike in top of the barn.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 12, 2016)

Mine
4-Colson
2-Murray built Mercurys
1-Monark
2-Snyder
1-CWC
1-Jenkins built Napoleon
1-Adlake
1-Excelsior(?) built Elgin

My girl's
3-Elgins
2-Murray built Mercurys
3-Snyder
1-Huffman
2-Shelby
1-Higgins
1-Monark
1-Evans/Colson
1-Colson
1-CWC
1-Tribune
1-Crescent

Mighta missed a couple...


----------



## Chromedonkey (May 12, 2016)

Mine 
Elgin boys 2
Elgin girls 3
26 wheel bmx 3
Stingray boys 1
Stingray girls 1
Peugeots 2
Custom lightweights many
Modern mountain 3
Modern road 1
No more hoarding for me.


----------



## brann.ty@verizon.net (May 12, 2016)

If you guys can count them you don't have enough.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (May 12, 2016)

brann.ty@verizon.net said:


> If you guys can count them you don't have enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Show off


----------



## THE STIG (May 12, 2016)

this many,


----------



## brann.ty@verizon.net (May 12, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Show off



Show off?  [emoji90]


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 13, 2016)

I really don't know how many I have most of the time. They are not all in one place. I buy three then sell another, then sell 5 and buy one. Last July I had around 50 vintage/antique bikes. Today it's 26 (I think). Sometimes I'll put a bike up for sale that I kind of like, but it's not in working condition without hundreds of dollars put into it. I list it on here or CL and people knock it so bad (trying to get it cheaper) that I feel bad for the poor bike and keep it! Some bikes are junk, some have personality and are old friends.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 13, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Mine
> 4-Colson
> 2-Murray built Mercurys
> 1-Monark
> ...



You forgot the schwinn behind the shed 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (May 13, 2016)

The point of this post wasn't how many you have. I'm an equal opportunity collector and don't necessarily favor any one brand or maker. I just thought it was a little surprising I had that many Schwinns! People collect for different reasons but I collect what I like. I don't buy a bike just because its rare--or I would own an Evinrude and Bowden. I do like diversity and still don't have an Iver! Still trying to recover from some recent purchases though so I'm in no hurry right now. I didn't count projects so the Monark and Schwinn numbers will grow! V/r Shawn


----------



## partsguy (May 13, 2016)

Murray - 2
Columbia - 1
Huffman - 10 (x1 Firestone, x2 Monark)
Titan (old Western Flyer MTB) - 1
Western Flyer BMX bike (make unknown) - 1

Total = 15

Of course, not all are rideable, and that number doesn't include the bikes I'm rebuilding to flip or my modern riders. Parts bikes aren't included either. All bikes are middleweight, muscle, or vintage BMX/MTB. Nothing older than 1960, nothing newer than 1992.


----------



## Handyman (May 14, 2016)

My collection consists of a few Iver Johnson bicycles................................................several more Iver Johnson bicycles ............................................. then a whole bunch more Iver Johnson bicycles, why would I want anything else !!  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Freqman1 (May 14, 2016)

Handyman said:


> My collection consists of a few Iver Johnson bicycles................................................several more Iver Johnson bicycles ............................................. then a whole bunch more Iver Johnson bicycles, why would I want anything else !!  Pete in Fitchburg




I always thought Iver just made guns V/r Shawn


----------



## benmcjamin (Jul 7, 2016)

western flyer-1
hawathorn-3
monark-2
schwinn-1
huffy-1
murray-2


----------



## slick (Jul 7, 2016)

I honestly don't know. More in the garage and the house so........?


----------



## slick (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## bicycle larry (Jul 7, 2016)

slick said:


> View attachment 337543 View attachment 337545 View attachment 337546 View attachment 337548 View attachment 337549



 nice collection slick ,i like them all !!!!! from bicycle larry


----------



## Boris (Jul 7, 2016)

Holy Crap Slick!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 7, 2016)

slick said:


> View attachment 337543 View attachment 337545 View attachment 337546 View attachment 337548 View attachment 337549



Nice schwinn 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 8, 2018)

Bikes come and go over time.
I'm happy with the bikes I have now; but still look at all the ones I desire.
1 Schwinn: 1936 Electric




1 Shelby: 1935 Flying Cloud




1 Murray: 1942 Elgin Tiki Cruiser




1 Huffman: 1935 Velvet deLuxe




1 Snyder Built: 1939 Twin-bar Rustjunkie special




1 Westfield: 1937 Syracuse 60th Anniversary tall frame




192? Great Western Mfg.: badgeless motobike




1 Colson: 1936 Packard LWB Singlebar Roadster




2 Cleveland Welding Co.: 1940 Western Flyer Heavy Duty
1936 Clipper, Doublebar Roadster





Enjoy the Ride.


----------



## Jarod24 (Aug 8, 2018)

Jarod24 said:


> Couple of these are in process of being built up.
> 
> Monark-4
> Schwinn-2
> ...





Oh how times have changed for me in a short 2 years. Went from this, to 1 Colson rat rod. And I'm okay with that, I ride more now then I ever have in my life. Actually looking into maybe getting a new mountain bike so I may go back up to 2 bikes soon.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 8, 2018)

Things changed for me too but went the other way!

Schwinn         14
Shelby              7
Huffman          8
Westfield         6
CWC                4
Monark            6
Colson             2
Miami              1
Iver Johnson    1
Murray             2
Snyder             1
AMF                 1

V/r Shawn


----------



## 1817cent (Aug 8, 2018)

I have:
14 Schwinns
2 CWC
1 Murray
1 Waverly


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 8, 2018)

Schwinn - 2 Excelsior's, 1 Witte Flyer, 1 Hudson Detroit, 1 Majestic, 1 Fleet, 2 E-Z Speeds, 1 Walco, 1 Phantom, 1 Panther, 1 Hornet & 1 Wasp

1 J.C. Higgins Colorflow

You can ride them all except one of the Excelsior's.


----------



## vincev (Aug 8, 2018)




----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 8, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Things changed for me too but went the other way
> 
> AMF                 1
> 
> V/r Shawn




One AMF...please explain yourself?


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 9, 2018)

scrubbinrims said:


> One AMF...please explain yourself?


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Aug 9, 2018)

18 Schwinn and 2 Huffy


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Aug 9, 2018)

1937-COLSON-1
1957-EVENS-COLSON-1
1937-1939-1969-SCHWINN-3
1939-ELGIN-1
1939-WESTFIELD-1
1951-JC HIGGINS-1
1940-ROADMASTER-1
1960-AMF ROADMASTER-1
1959-MURRAY TRICYCLE-1

1981-USA TREK-1

1977-JAPAN SCHWINN-2

1984-JAPAN SHOGUN-1


----------



## REC (Aug 9, 2018)

Schwinn Prewar    22
Schwinn Postwar  91  ----  20, 24 & 26" sizes   ('46 to June '70, but including 1 middleweight & 6 lightweights from the '70s, and a '95 Black Phantom)
Coker    36"             1
Colson   20"            1
Columbia   24"        1
CWC    20"               1
Ross    C/T              1
Shelby   24"             1
Worksman   C/T     1

Newer models 2000 & up:
Electra                     1
Fat Sand Bike         1
Felt                           1
Kustom Kruiser      1

OK....There it is.
Yeah, that's a lot of Schwinns… but I like 'em!
REC


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 9, 2018)

Rochester - 1
National - 1
Cycles Morot - 1
Unknown French  - 1
Andre Bertin - 1
Ciclos Minaco - 1
Raleigh - 1
Rudge - 2
Sunbeam - 1
James (tandem) -1
Moulton - 1
Vindec - 1
Hercules - 1
Orange - 1
Gary Fisher - 1

National, Andre Bertin, a Rudge and the James are current projects in various stages of completion, the rest are riders.


----------



## blasterracing (Aug 9, 2018)

Swingbike- 2
Shelby- 18


----------



## Krakatoa (Aug 9, 2018)

Keepers not sellers...

Colson (2)
Columbia/Westfield (3)
Schwinn (2)
Huffman WF (1)
Shelby (3)
CWC (4)

I am only allowing myself to keep 21 bikes total.. The 21 Balloons thus Krakatoa.

N


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Aug 9, 2018)

Elgin - 5
Elgin (king) - 1
Murray - 1
Shelby - 2
Columbia - 4
Westfield(non-Columbia/Elgin) - 1
Drysdale - 1
Italvega - 1
Foes - 1
Dario - 3
Evinrude - 34


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 10, 2018)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> Elgin - 5
> Elgin (king) - 1
> Murray - 1
> Shelby - 2
> ...



Does that mean the Evinrude is in 34 pieces right now? V/r Shawn


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Aug 10, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Does that mean the Evinrude is in 34 pieces right now? V/r Shawn



Maybe..


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Aug 10, 2018)

Ok.  I just re-counted my Evinrude collection, and.. in fact.. it turns out I just have the one. So..

Evinrude - 1


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Aug 10, 2018)

This is actually an interesting thread to me.  I too collect what I like, regardless of brand.  But its interesting to see an obvious pattern of bias emerge from the statistics. 

The bikes that I’ve decided to keep over the years observably fall into three catogories for me.  I have an aparent fascination for bikes that are very old, very unusual (ugly even), or hold sentimental significance.


----------



## CWCMAN (Aug 10, 2018)

CWC - 10

1- 37 Supreme
2- 38 Supreme
1- 36 Shroud tank
1- 36 Double bar roadster (real early 1935 production)
1- 37 Bent tank
1- 38/39 Bent tank (All American, Shock master fork)
1- 38/39 Hang tank (Elite)
1- 38 Double bar roadster (Berry Cohen Special)
1- 40/41 Delivery Cycle

Soon to be 9 since one of the above is for sale whole or parts.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 10, 2018)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> This is actually an interesting thread to me.  I too collect what I like, regardless of brand.  But its interesting to see an obvious pattern of bias emerge from the statistics.
> 
> The bikes that I’ve decided to keep over the years observably fall into three catogories for me.  I have an aparent fascination for bikes that are very old, very unusual (ugly even), or hold sentimental significance.



I also find it interesting.
I have been collecting diversity of mfgrs. of lower-end bikes ( I can afford) that Ride Great or can be "Fit" to ride Awesome; (Edit)Have a straight Down-tube, and are Cool to me.
10 is about as many as I can keep and maintain to ride.
Riding is the Fun part for me.
Enjoy the Ride!




I like the look and geometry of the straight down-tube and the ride; just my preference.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Aug 10, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> I also find it interesting.
> I have been collecting diversity of mfgrs. of lower-end bikes ( I can afford) that Ride Great or can be "Fit" to ride Awesome; and are Cool to me.
> 10 is about as many as I can keep and maintain to ride.
> Riding is the Fun part for me.
> ...




Well said.  Each of my bikes MUST be rideable, but only a handful are truly comfortable enough to keep up on a group ride.  And I’ll often compromise comfort in favor of looks.  I am admittedly a victim of form over function.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 10, 2018)

I have a sad little bike collection compared to a lot of you.

1949 Schwinn B-6 
1946 Schwinn DX
1960 Schwinn Racer
1970 Schwinn Varsity "chopper"
1979 Schwinn LeTour road bike
1983 Centurion Road bike
1996 Fisher "Hoo Koo e Koo" mountain bike


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 10, 2018)

In no particular order and I realize some noted are brands.
Nothing postwar except a Monark Hextube, only 1 restored a Firestone Supercruiser

4 CWC
4 Schwinn
7 Silver King
2 Monark
7 Shelby
7 Colson
4 HP Snyder
3 Iver Johnson
6 Huffman
1 Mercury
9 Elgin
2 Columbia
1 Pierce
1 Yale
2 Irish Mails
2 Scooters
2 Tricyles


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 10, 2018)

17 Schwinn
  4 Elgin
  7 Huffman
  1 Davis
  2 Shelby
  2 Monark
  2 Colson
  1 CWC
  1 Westfield
  1 Pope/Columbia
Various projects that are in the works.
And at least that many or more of each that have been bought/sold, or traded.


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 11, 2018)

16 Schwinn
2 CWC 
2 Shelby 
1 Westfield 
1 Elgin(Murray)
1 Hextube
1 Colson


----------



## Schwinn499 (Aug 11, 2018)

Schwinn499 said:


> Schwinn - 28



The downsizing efforts are working. Less is more. Qualify over quantity. I dont really need another bike....ahhh who am I kidding I'm dying to buy a new bike [emoji21][emoji24]...

Schwinn - 17


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 11, 2018)

Schwinn499 said:


> The downsizing efforts are working. Less is more. Qualify over quantity. I dont really need another bike....ahhh who am I kidding I'm dying to buy a new bike [emoji21][emoji24]...
> 
> Schwinn - 17




Your user ID says you're one shy of 500.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Aug 11, 2018)

I have a more diverse set of bikes than previously. I still prefer going by type of bike rather than brand.

English 3-speed light roadster: 2
Rod Brake English 3-speed roadster: 2
English Clubman 3-speed: 1
English 10-speed road: 1
American light roadster: 1
Balloon tire: 1
Projects: 1 (early/mid 1930s Phillips rod brake)


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 26, 2020)

Bump it to see the changes; and see the new members collections too.
I sold the 1936 Colson Packard, after I added the 1939 DELMAR, by Colson
Added: 1940 Red Streak, by Snyder
1934 Greyhound, by Emblem
1937 Aero King, double bar roadster, by Schwinn
Elgin Oriole Curvey Cruiser by Murray
1934 AIRFLYTE, by Huffman
SO, 2 Schwinns, (1936 Electric keeps getting more loved) 3 Murrays, 1 Syracuse, by Westfield, 1 Colson, 2 Snyder built, 2 CWC built, 1 Greyhound by Emblem, 2 Huffman, 1 teens moto bike by Great Western, and 1 Flying Cloud, Single bar by Shelby, the only one not currently ridable.















I have grown in love for these old bikes; my Sweetie allows some to be stored in the house; so I stare at them more.


----------



## tech549 (Feb 27, 2020)

this is were I am at today.
7 westfields
5 elgins 
5 jc higgins
4 hawthorne
3 rollfast
2 silver kings
2 columbia
1 monark
1 iver Johnson 
1 colson


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 29, 2020)

Original list May 2016
Schwinn-14
Monark-9
CWC-6
Elgin-6
Huffman-5
Shelby-5
Westfield-4
Colson-2
Raycycle-1
Pierce-1 

As of Leap Day 2020
Schwinn-16
Monark-5
CWC-4
Elgin-4* (3 Westfield, 1 Murray)
Huffman-7
Shelby-10
Westfield-2
Colson-2
Iver Johnson-1
Murray-2
AMF-1
Snyder-2
Indian-1* (Westfield)
Flying Merkel-1

V/r Shawn


----------



## 3-speeder (Feb 29, 2020)

My collection consists of mostly the lightweights at 23, then ballooners at 13, then various others including roadster, folder, road, BMX and mountainbike. Totaling out at 47. A few too many for me but I love em all. I kinda like the odd balls too
Here's the breakdown:
13 Raleighs (1 Raleigh built Armstrong)
10 Schwinn
3 Westfield 
3 Snyder/D P Harris ( 2 Rollfast, 1 Royal Flyer)
3 J C Higgins
3 Sears
2 CWC
2 Huffman (1 Hiawatha badged, 1 Huffy)
1 Gazelle (Dutch built)
1 Royal Imperial (unknown builder, British)
1 Elgin
1 Hercules 
1 Monark
1 As Thor (Belgian)
1 Flying Jet (unknown builder, British)
1 Giant (ATX 770 MTB from the 90's)


----------

